# Canned Pumpkin - Shortage?



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Any feeding or using canned pumpkin for their dogs? My vet suggested I use this to help whenever Liams anal sacs act up. Places I have been to are out of it and have mentioned there is some kind of shortage of it......


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I went to my local grocery chain in MA....Shaw's...and the store manager told me that it is totally unavailable in all supermarkets. He did not know why.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

try looking for canned squash


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmm...I haven't tried to buy any and no, I hadn't heard of a shortage either.

I just googled, and there is an ongoing shortage 2009/2010 due to bad pumpkin crops.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I needed some in mid January for Barkley and could not find any in several stores. A manager of a Kroger told me there was a problem with last year's crop and they would not get any in until the fall. I plan on grabbing a case of it when I see it! 

In the interim, this is what we used as a substitute:
1. Canned butternut squash, from Whole Foods.
2. Home cooked sweet potatoes. Take sweet potatoes, clean/wash, pierce with a fork after covering in foil, drop into slow cooker (no water necessary!), cook on high for 4 hours. Take off foil, scoop out meat and cool for the pups. They turn out perfectly this way! You could probably do the same for butternut squash (in the slow cooker).


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, failed pumpkin crop due to weather 2 years in a row. Last year there was limited supply and we stocked up - for the dogs, of course! I would imagine cooked butternut squash would work just as well, like someone said.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

I do understand that this year had a great crop and that canning is underway. Pumpkin products should hit the shelves in late September.

I was able to find some organic canned pumpkin at Tom Thumb in Fort Worth but they were the only store locally that had any.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

they think this fall will be good if it's not as wet. Dry summer and good fall...lots of pumpkins.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Do you have a Pet Supplies Plus by you?? I actually buy mine there. It has feeding instructions for your pup and everything right on the can. This is the kind that I buy:
Fruitables® Pet Food - Official Site


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I contacted a certified veterinary nutritionist (there are only about 30 of them in the US, btw, they have to be a DVM with a PhD in small animal nutrition) to ask what to use instead of pumpkin.
She told me to use baked or boiled mashed fresh sweet potato. Told me it is a much better substitute than butternut squash. I add just a little water to it to get it to the consistency of canned pumpkin.
I've been using it for my guys for quite a few weeks now and it has the same effect as the pumpkin does.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I do use it and as everyone has said the stores are out of it.
However, amazon.com has organic canned pumpkin I ordered two cases just to keep in . It qualified for free delivery!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I was at my local pet shop the other night and they had 100% pure canned pumpkin there, I was shocked they carried it, but I did make a mental note because I knew about the pumpkin shortage! It's a shop that carries the more premium kibbles and raw .options, so maybe check out a similar pet shop near you and see if they carry it!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How bizarre. The vet told me if Selka goes on doggie oxycontin he'll need to have pumpkin to keep from being constipated.
Don't most people recommend it to stop diarrhea?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I've heard that it just helps keep you "regular", no matter what your issues are. =)


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> How bizarre. The vet told me if Selka goes on doggie oxycontin he'll need to have pumpkin to keep from being constipated.
> Don't most people recommend it to stop diarrhea?



It's basically used as a source of fiber, so it just keeps things regular


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

There's a big pumpkin shortage. There was a Washington Post article about it a while back - Amid pumpkin shortage, growers hope for a dryer summer I was able to secure a few small cans of organic. Libby's pumpkin is selling on ebay for $30, and has been for months! A few friends of mine sold their cans.

Good to know about the boiled mashed sweet potatoes. Should you peel them, or do it skin on?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I peel mine.
I find the easiest way to prepare them is to toss about a half dozen of them on a cookie sheet lined with aluminum foil in a 350 degree oven and bake them until they're soft. The skins pretty much just slide off after they're baked.
Then just mash them up and add a little water to get the consistency you want, sort of like the canned pumpkin.
No real effort. I may keep at it even when the canned pumpkin is back.




MillysMom said:


> There's a big pumpkin shortage. There was a Washington Post article about it a while back - Amid pumpkin shortage, growers hope for a dryer summer I was able to secure a few small cans of organic. Libby's pumpkin is selling on ebay for $30, and has been for months! A few friends of mine sold their cans.
> 
> Good to know about the boiled mashed sweet potatoes. Should you peel them, or do it skin on?


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

I feel kind of silly, but what is canned pumpkin used for?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This information probably best sums up what canned pumpkin can do for dogs.....



> If your dog or cat is having the occasional case of constipation or diarrhea, one of the things that might help is canned pumpkin. Yes canned pumpkin in its pureed form (NOT pumpkin pie filling) is a fantastic stool softener which makes it a good natural remedy for constipation. It often helps with upset stomach or indigestion for both cats and dogs. It is very rich in fibre and adding just one or two teaspoonfuls to your pet's food often gets the system moving in no time. Dogs will occasionally want to eat it directly and that's fine too. Sometimes though, finicky cats and dogs won't touch it no matter what you do.
> On the opposite end of things is diarrhea. Since the dietary fibre in canned pumpkin absorbs water, it can be a great help to a cat or dog that has diarrhea. Some pet owners report that it firms up their pet's loose stools or diarrhea within a few hours. Again one to two teaspoonfuls is all that is needed.​


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks Rob's GR's. I'm printing your info in case I every need it.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

You know... I wondered about this! I had tried to find canned pumpkin at several area grocery stores back in the early summer when Charlie was having diarrhea issues. Couldn't find it ANYWHERE! I didn't ask about it, I just assumed it was because it was summer and maybe they only had it when it was "pumpkin pie making" season. LOL I can't believe people are selling pumpkin on ebay for $30!!  Wish I had a stockpile of it right now! LOL


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

I definitely remember the shortage two years ago. I didn't make any pumpkins pies last year, so I didn't notice the state of the supply. 



Cowtown said:


> I do understand that this year had a great crop and that canning is underway. Pumpkin products should hit the shelves in late September.


Yes! I know I saw someone on the news that said they started picking early in Virginia because the pumpkins did so well.

Hm...might have to work a little pumpkin into some homemade dog treats!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Whenever I go to the food store, I usually see pumpkin pie filling, but not regular canned pumpkin.

However, anytime I go to the petstore, I always see the canned pumpkin made by Fruitables. So that's what I usually buy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad to hear we will have pumpkins and canned pumpkin this fall.

I've been using the crockpot for our sweet potatoes this summer and I swear they cook perfectly every time. The skin literally falls off the flesh! Just clean them, wrap in foil, stab them a few times with a fork, arrange in crockpot (no liquid) and set for 4 hours. Perfect and yummy!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am glad to hear that canned pumpkin may soon be back on the store shelves.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I have been looking for canned pumpkin every time I go to the store since right after Christmas... I give it to the dogs but I also like cooking and baking with it. They do have organic canned pumpkin at the country store down the road but it's almost $3 for a small can. I read somewhere to expect it back on the shelves mid September. I hope so, I am going through withdrawal.


----------



## DPH (Oct 25, 2009)

Wait until the day after Halloween and pumpkins will be nearly free. The pumpkins that are picked and not sold for the holiday are practically given away for deer feed (in MI). I am pretty sure that pumpkin can be frozen.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I ended up going to 2 major grocery stores today in search of sweet potatoes for Toby. Who knew fresh yams/sweet potatoes are in short supply right now?! 

Anyway, I went on a canned pumpkin search--one store had no pumpkin of any sort and the other one had a space cleared out, with price, but the shelf was empty. I'm hoping they are expecting the Libby's truck this week! Even though it's in the 90s this week pumpkin muffins sound very tempting right now!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Last week our local supermarket had canned pumpkin Libby's at 1.79 for large can.
I hope it will be at all your stores soon!!!

June


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Sparky's Sidekick said:


> I feel kind of silly, but what is canned pumpkin used for?


Don't feel silly I was wondering if I should be giving it to Cash LOL and why I am always learning something here and I love it!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Bob Dylan said:


> Last week our local supermarket had canned pumpkin Libby's at 1.79 for large can.
> I hope it will be at all your stores soon!!!
> 
> June


I hope to see it sometime soon.........:crossfing


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Do you have a Pet Supplies Plus by you?? I actually buy mine there. It has feeding instructions for your pup and everything right on the can. This is the kind that I buy:
> Fruitables® Pet Food - Official Site


I gave this to Cole and the day after he had RAGING diareah. (how the heck do you spell that? Brain Fart!) I don't know if it's what caused it but I returned it to the feed store. To horrible to put him through that again! And, mine had spices in it. WTH? No sugar but spices! That may be what didn't agree with him.

So, I get mine at Albertson's. They have an on-going order for it, Stokleys, in the large can. When I can't find it there - it doesn't stay on the shelves long - then I go to Whole Foods. It's in the canned veggi section, not the pie section. It's way more expensive for the smaller can there, but will do in a pinch. I only give him about a tbs/feeding anyway so it lasts quite a while.

I am going to fix my own when the halloween pumpkins are ready this year. Just boil the crap out of them and then scoop out the flesh and viola! Never have to rely on the food stores again (for a while).


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh Darn!!!! I was hoping to sell my two cans for BIG bucks!!! Really I am glad it's coming back .... I want pumpkin pie, pumpkin bread, pumpkin cookies.....might even give some to Chester and Murphy. ;-)


----------



## King Chase (Aug 20, 2010)

Rob's GRs said:


> I hope to see it sometime soon.........:crossfing


I tried a few local stores on Sunday but nobody had it in stock. I am off from work and have a few stops to make today. I will let you know if i am able to find it anywhere.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I saw a story on the NBC Evening News last night talking about the Pumpkin Shortage. There will be a shortage of pumpkins for Halloween because of the wet fields-too much rain in the areas where pumpkins are grown. 

It will aslo cause a shortage of canned pumpkins at the grocery stores-I am guessing canned pumpkin will be real high around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Not again! Luckily, I stocked up last fall and still have some. If I see any again this year, I'm REALLY stocking up! LOL


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Starfire5 said:


> Not again! Luckily, I stocked up last fall and still have some. If I see any again this year, I'm REALLY stocking up! LOL


Not if I get to it first...... LOL :eclipsee_


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I guess we'll have to use Cantelopes this Halloween 



Starfire5 said:


> Yep, failed pumpkin crop due to weather 2 years in a row. Last year there was limited supply and we stocked up - for the dogs, of course! I would imagine cooked butternut squash would work just as well, like someone said.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Shoot, that's terrible news, not only for the pups, but for those of us that like pumpkin stuff and the kids at the church in our area that have a pumpkin patch every year as a fundraiser.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I guess we'll have to use Cantelopes this Halloween


 

You will have to post pictures of your Halloween Cantaloupes, that is so Funny, but a good idea!!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is a video of the new problem with the pumpkin shortage in PA, and nation wide.....

Smaller Pumpkin Harvest Could Mean Higher Prices - Video - WGAL The Susquehanna Valley


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Still no pumpkin in PA, well you have to cross over the bridge to NJ and go south, VERY SOUTH! Shop-Rite in Rio Grande has Libby's, I was there yesterday and bought a couple.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I found it at Walmart in Indianapolis today ( it was not there a week ago)--and there are real pumpkins in some stores now. In the grocery store look where the pie fillings are.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*ATTN: Kroger Shoppers, Pure Pumpkin Now in Baking Aisle*

It appears Kroger (at least in DFW stores) has a full supply of pure pumpkin as of today. There are two brands, Libby's (with 2 sizes, the smallest costing $1.79) and Kroger, same size as the smaller Libby size at 99 cents a can. It was on the bottom shelve near the other canned pie fillings; however, this is the pure stuff without spices.

We stocked up for Toby and for the holidays.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Finally Found some !!!*

Yep, I just finally found some in _Giant_ market. I only got a few cans this morning of the Libbys 100% Pure Pumpkin in 15 ounce cans for $1.50 each. When I go back later this week I plan to stock up and get much more.:banana::dblthumb2


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

My daughter stopped at a big Publix on her way home last night and called and asked me if I needed anything. I remembered the pumpkin, so I asked her to check and see if they had any yet - she scored 12 CANS!!! I still have 6 or 7 cans in the pantry that I hoarded from last year, so I'm pretty well set!  Hey, when you need it for the dogs, you need it! LOL


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Glad you found some Rob. My son works at Giant and I ask him to look every day he works. 3 days ago he said they had the pumpkin pie filling. And yesterday he brought 2 pie pumpkins home from there and told me to make him a pie, I don't know what to do with those things....lol So hopefully it will be coming to our Giant soon. I plan on buying everything they got. I love it as much as the dogs so I don't want to go another year without any.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I went back today and got a few more of the Libby's 100% Pure Pumpkin cans however I was suprised how much disappeared in just the 24 hours since I picked up the first few cans of it. I guess everyone is stocking up on it for the up coming holidays as well as stocking up on it again in their homes.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> I went back today and got a few more of the Libby's 100% Pure Pumpkin cans however I was suprised how much disappeared in just the 24 hours since I picked up the first few cans of it. I guess everyone is stocking up on it for the up coming holidays as well as stocking up on it again in their homes.


Those of us in the know could really clean up on the canned pumpkin and then charge and arm and a leg for it before Thanksgiving!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

So once you open the can do you refrigerate or freeze the rest until you need it? If you are only feeding a tablespoon or so at a time it will go for a while. I was thinking of maybe freezing it in ice cube trays.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have never tried freezing it. I have just put it in the refrigerator after I open a can.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Do you guys feed pumpkin all the time? Thought it was just for constipation, or the runnnnsssss?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Food Lion had it yesterday, but the prices are definitely higher than last fall.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I usually just used it when needed. However my vet recently suggested that I try to switch out Liam's 1/2 a can of dog food, that I have to add to his dry dog food, with pumpkin to help with his anal glands issues. I have not done this yet as canned pumpkin was/is hard to find and does cost a bit more. Instead I just use less can dog food, and use ones that have lower moisture in them. If can pumpkin remains easy to find and buy I may try my vets suggestion.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

How does it help anal glands?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenMum said:


> How does it help anal glands?


It helps firm up the poop more which can help better express out the anal glands.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Those that were having issues finding canned pumpkin, have you found it yet in your area?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

FYI... I have ONE can if someone really really needs it. I have no use for it.

I will have to check the date stamp, but I'm sure I've only had it for about 8 months and canned stuff is usually pretty long lived.


----------



## King Chase (Aug 20, 2010)

I was finally able to find some but the local store only had 29 oz. cans. How long does it stay fresh for in the fridge? I do have it in a sealed container.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Good news-pumpkin shortage is over*

I just saw this article on MSNBC-


Pass the pie: Canned pumpkin shortage is over - Business - Consumer news - Food Inc. - msnbc.com


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

With a price increase, of course


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Storm washes thousands of pumpkins into the conneticut river*

Storm Washes Thousands Of Pumpkins Into River - New Hampshire News Story - WMUR Manchester


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Okay, my interest is peaked. Should my goldens be eating canned pumpkin? The vet has them on a tablespoon of yogurt for digestion. Of course, Sully won't eat it (brat). She has stool problems and I'll do anything for her health. Also in the midwest they came out this week and said that our pumpkin crop took a hit this summer with the hot weather. Only half of the blooms grew fruit. I only had one grow and it died on the vine.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Here in Nashville, the Kroger store near my house has PLENTY of canned plain pumpkin. It's on sale for $2 and some change, I think. Maybe it'll be back in stores soon for everyone!


----------



## elh1232 (Feb 20, 2010)

Canned pumpkin is back in the supermarket where I live. I like to stuff a kong with pumpkin & then freeze it.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Goldenmomma said:


> Okay, my interest is peaked. Should my goldens be eating canned pumpkin? The vet has them on a tablespoon of yogurt for digestion. Of course, Sully won't eat it (brat). She has stool problems and I'll do anything for her health. Also in the midwest they came out this week and said that our pumpkin crop took a hit this summer with the hot weather. Only half of the blooms grew fruit. I only had one grow and it died on the vine.


I am not sure what goldens stool issues are. I am sure the next time you are at the vet, or call the vets, you can ask if pumpkin is something to help with those issues.


----------

